# May 20 in Church History



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2005)

On May 20, 

* 325 -- The Council of Nicea was convened;

* 1631 -- Roman Catholic massacre of Protestants at Magdeburg, Germany; 

* 1690 -- John Eliot, English Indian missionary, died;

* 1732 -- Thomas Boston, Scottish Presbyterian, died; and 

* 1775 -- The Mecklenburg Declaration of Independence was signed.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> * 1775 -- The Mecklenburg Declaration of Independence was signed.



Refresh my memory?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2005)

The Mecklenburg Declaration of Independence was a document declaring the secession of Mecklenburg County, North Carolina (the county where Charlotte is located) from Great Britain, a full year before Jefferson's Declaration. 

It was promulgated by men who were Scotch Presbyterian Calvinists and the document reflects the theology of the Scottish Covenanters. 

My wife is descended from the first signer of the Mecklenburg Declaration, Abraham Alexander, who was an elder at the Sugar Creek Presbyterian Church, and whose ancestors left Scotland for America a century before during the Killing Times. 

This link provides additional info, including the text of the document.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 21, 2005)

Cool. Thanks 

Was there any consequences from the Brits?


----------



## RamistThomist (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Cool. Thanks
> 
> Was there any consequences from the Brits?



I can only think of secondary consequences. Some believe that Jefferson copied many of hte words and phrases into the Declaration of Independence. If one will grant the Declaration of Independence to be a propaganda document. Thus the phraseology might have had something to do with it. To answer your question, I don't know. Andrew might.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 21, 2005)

Charlotte earned a nickname from the British due to the heavy concentration of Scotch-Irish American Presbyterian resistance to the Crown during the War of Independence. That nickname was the "Hornet's Nest." That nickname carried over to the modern NBA with the Charlotte Hornets (now the New Orleans Hornets). 

Cornwallis made great efforts to subdue Mecklenburg County but was only able to launch his attacks there after Charleston, South Carolina fell in 1780. However, he was defeated by the Americans at Kings Mountain, North Carolina and at Cowpens, South Carolina. The battle of Guilford Courthouse, North Carolina was a draw. But it forced Cornwallis to set aside his goal of conquering North Carolina and instead led him to the trap at Yorktown, Virginia. 

So he was never able to pay back the citizens of Mecklenburg for their defiance against the Crown. 

See here and here for additional history. 

Some of the history of these events was captured in the Mel Gibson movie _The Patriot_ as noted here.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Charlotte earned a nickname from the British due to the heavy concentration of Scotch-Irish American Presbyterian resistance to the Crown during the War of Independence. That nickname was the "Hornet's Nest." That nickname carried over to the modern NBA with the Charlotte Hornets (now the New Orleans Hornets).


Charlotte lost their team with a meaningful name to New Orleans--who once had a franchise called the Jazz (now in Utah).  Heh.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 19, 2006)

The Hornets are in New Orleans when did that happen??


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> The Hornets are in New Orleans when did that happen??



It happened in 2002. For more team history see here.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 19, 2006)

Shows how much Im in touch with the NBA


----------

